#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Можно ли сказать, что Будды и Бодхисаттвы - бесполые существа?

## Игорь Ю

Все в заголовке темы.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

У Будды один из 32 признаков - половой.

----------

Anthony (03.10.2018)

----------


## Йен

Вообще-то у Будды сын был и жена )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.10.2018)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Вообще-то у Будды сын был и жена )


Точнее, у непробужденного царевича Готамы.

----------


## Шуньшунь

Наверно имелось в виду после просветления, что уже понятия мужчина/женщина становятся неважными, ибо все одно)

----------


## Йен

Согласно Абхидхамме, декада пола создается каммой в момент зачатия и поддерживается ею на протяжении жизни.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.10.2018)

----------


## Shus

В тхераваде - нет.
В махаяне пол присутствует только в нирманакае, в остальных двух "каях" его нет.

----------


## Aion

Существа?  :EEK!:

----------

Шуньяананда (02.10.2018)

----------


## Shus

> Существа?


Нирманакая (ака "тулку") - существо, хотя и с некоторыми сверхъестественными способностями.
Ну и тхеравадинский бодхисатта - тоже существо (причем не только человеческое).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.10.2018)

----------

